

A clean point-of-interest icon set for web cartography - tortilla
http://mapbox.com/maki/

======
d_j_s
So I quickly ran the icon set through <http://icomoon.io/app> and the icon
font it produced seemed pretty good <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/138393/maki.zip>

~~~
hayksaakian
Wow, that site is a better find than the OP, now I can easily use those raw
icons designers post every so often.

------
StefanKarpinski
Using scroll for zoom in web maps is a horrific UI choice. Nice enough icons,
although I'm not a designer.

~~~
nanodeath
Really? That's what Google Maps and Bing Maps does...

~~~
jasoncartwright
Sure, but they are usually on a page with almost no other content
(maps.google.com and whatever the Bing URL is). This page has content that I
might want to scroll down to and the scroll zoom in the map makes that more
difficult.

~~~
nanodeath
Good point. I guess I've grown accustomed to random things on the page
stealing scrolling functionality (e.g. Flash/plugins, which I've disabled now)
so I usually don't try to scroll unless the mouse is on the background
somewhere.

~~~
jasoncartwright
Yes! Me too. Same with focus - I often find myself subconsciously clicking the
background of a page to defocus whatever the page's developer or browser has
decided should be focused. Flash is definitely (or at least used to be) the
worst offender.

------
taneliv
Looks good! Except for the pharmacy symbol. That information is sometimes
needed in emergencies, and what you currently have was totally unrecognizable.
Make it the same as hospital, or very similar?

Some other things to improve: prison sign looks like railway crossing, college
cap (?) would look stupid in many locales where there is no cap or different
design, embassy and bank icons were difficult to figure out. Likewise for the
minefield.

~~~
taejo
Yep, pharmacy symbol is unrecognisable to me too. Unfortunately, there isn't
really an internationally recognised symbol. In some countries, the recipe
symbol (℞) is used; in others, a green cross; in others still, the Bowl of
Hygieia.

------
jmsaldo
Inclusion of a landmine icon is interesting, but a generic skull and
crossbones may help communicate the level of danger more universally.
Otherwise very nice icons.

~~~
taejo
It looks like a crown to me.

------
mjn
Nice! Last time I looked, the set created for OpenStreetMap [1] was the only
freely licensed icon set I could find, so it's nice to have more options. The
OSM set is also not manually designed to be pixel-perfect at each size (the
SVG form is canonical, and specific sizes rasterized from that).

[1] <http://www.sjjb.co.uk/mapicons/introduction>

~~~
samanbb
As the main designer behind Maki, I'd love for it to be comprehensive enough
to replace the standard OSM set someday. If not on the main OSM map, at least
in the editors. I have a long way to go!

------
jameswyse
I've seen a lot about mapbox recently and I must say I'm very impressed, love
the design of their websites in particular and of course their product seems
to be pretty cool. Have any of you guys tried it? I might give it a go the
next chance I get..

------
rquantz
This is the first I've seen of MapBox. I'm not sure of how much use I'll get
out of these icons, but my mind is percolating with possibilities for creating
useful embeddable maps...

------
wingerlang
The "beer" glass is to generic (I think). Why not a standard beer glass?

